# ارجوكم ساعدوني في كيفية عمل صبــــــــــــغات الملابس



## xspeeder (27 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم يا شباب 

ارجو من لدية علم في كيفية تصنيع صبغات الملابس ذو كفاءة عالية و ثبات 

يدلني علي التركيبات و المواد الكيميائية و كيفية الخلط او اي كتاب 


ارجــــــــو المساعدة علي وجه السرعة


----------



## xspeeder (11 يونيو 2013)

ارجو المساعدةةةةةةةة يا اخواني بالله عليكم


----------



## omar2011 (20 أبريل 2014)

لوسمحتم ممكن حد يعرف ازى اوصل للون الطوبى فى صباغه المخلوط بوليستر وقطن


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 أبريل 2014)

نعد هذه المكونات البسيطه للدراى كلين - لمن عندهم خدمة الصباغه - لعلها تفيد - 10 جم صبغه - اللون المطلوب - و80 جم صودا اش و10 جم كلوريد صوديوم
اما انواع الصبغات واقسامها من نباتيه وحيوانيه ومركبه وطرق التعامل والتثبيت ومناسبتها لنوع القماش من عدمه فهذا موضوع موسوعى .


----------

